# ARH Headers Installed Pics inside!



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

I took my car down to American Racing Headers today and they installed some 1 7/8 headers and some high flow cats . Man these things rock. I hung around and took some pics. i was supprised at how easy the install went and how much clearence was there. 



















































































Big thanks to ARH for an awsome job . I havent gotten it dynoed yet but Butt-O-Meter is reading High! I should have updated dyno results this week and track results as soon as atco reopens.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Looking good :cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

What's the price of those ARH's and where can you buy them? They look like nice quality. I assume they are stainless!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry, I guess I should of searched first. I found the info I was looking for. Nice fit and finish!


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice indeed. Need some web links and prices.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

put an lpe cai on sat. ordered a arh header pak with cross pipe and will have it installed soon. cannot wait. congrats on the headers.


----------



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

jmd said:


> put an lpe cai on sat. ordered a arh header pak with cross pipe and will have it installed soon. cannot wait. congrats on the headers.


I just bought a lpe cai today. I hope to have it on next weekend.

I am gonna probly go for a cat back too.


----------

